# Zephyr Cove is on Fire!



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This report is a little late or a little early depending on how you look at it.

I got in a day of fishing with Mac Jank in POC the day of doing a louder shoot later that night. We chased reds and trout shallow in some grassy back lakes in POC. I'm sure one of them was the infamous Zephyr Cove, but it didn't matter. We sight casted to probably 20 fish in total, the morning bit the fish were finicky and my presentation was a little rusty from too much work and not enough fishing. Mac was dead on though; I made a strong comeback in the afternoon though. The morning fish pretty much would only hit a shrimp imitation lure that was small. We discussed in later and since this was a marsh / secondary bay we felt more of those fish were staying on a shrimp diet and would turn there nose at anything baitfish shaped or larger than the small gulp shrimp. In the afternoon the bite became more aggressive and the fish wanted it all. These were also larger fish and more accustomed to eating mullet and baitfish. All fish were sight casted in areas of mud and grass on the flats. But the best areas were very current oriented whether they were tidal or wind, and there was bait present. He was using a natural gulp shrimp on 1/16th and I was throwing a weightless plastic in pearl and other natural colors.

Mac has purchased all 4 TroutSupport vides over time and rigorously watched them over and over... sometimes before and after each trip to soak in all the knowledge packed into them. In a relatively short time he's become quite and angler and he's super consistent now. He's learned that it's really about finding the fish and fishing that small percentage area of water instead of fishing aimlessly across the bay. It's been great to see him grow as an angler, just as it's made me proud to see other TroutSupport customers grow at there own pace. Mac will tell anyone that the DVD's are worth it. here's a couple pics from the trip.

The Redfish DVD's on the site cover where reds want to be in current and how to weed out places that don't have it before you go so you can focus your time in the right areas. Both are 2 hours long and jam packed with more information than you'll ever thought actually existed on finding redfish.

Check out all the testimonials on 2cool, or check out the testimonials that have been coming in on the site... there's like 50 of them on the site now..
http://www.troutsupport.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

another pic of Mac hitting one of the reefs... I love mornings on the water


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*more pics*

here are some more pics from the trip


----------

